# What I plan to use for BIG storms!!



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

Figure I would toss up a pic of what I am planning on using for the BIG storms!!! I hope I dont need it!!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Good golly, how much snow you expecting?!


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

That should do the job...unless you are in the arctic.


----------



## Kingwood990 (Nov 24, 2010)

I love that big Case. If it can't handle the snow I don't know what will.


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

you'll probably get a bunch of calls from the neighbors


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice tractor! Would be a disappointment if you would'nt get enough snow to use it. I see lots of larger tractors around here that are ready for the winter; I guess last winter scared everyone so they're taking more precautions this year.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hoping we dont get a ton of snow, but if we do, it will work great for the big piles at the end of the drive.


----------



## Ken in NJ (Nov 26, 2010)

Pile that snow HIGH Paul .. The kids will love it .. mine did last years when I used my little BH loader 

Is that train tracks in the background of the one photo ?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

Yup. I have a BIG train set!!! 

I already am planing a extra big sledding hill


----------



## Ken in NJ (Nov 26, 2010)

Ingersoll444 said:


> Yup. I have a BIG train set!!!
> 
> I already am planing a extra big sledding hill


 
Thats funny .. so do I 

The express train that runs from Philly to Atlantic City runs RITE by my house .. about every hour  About 200 yards from my property line 

I grew up in a house as close to the same tracks, and have owned two different houses along the same tracks. But up until 20 years ago .. it was freight trains mostly 

I'm sure your used to it .. I know I am .. hardly even notice them anymore


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

Mostly freight here. Two amtracks a day. Its a low speed zone here, and its realy not bad. summer time, with the windows open trying to watch TV is the only time realy. And once in a wile at night you will get one that sounds like its dragging a few cars over the roadbed.  Its raised up so you dont feel the vib's at all. Ive been a life long train lover so for me its AWESOME having it there!!!


----------



## jem84 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow! It's probably the best time to ask for more snow.


----------



## Marcintosh (Dec 21, 2011)

fortunately my neighbor had one last year and was thoughtful enough to move everyone's pile from the end of the driveway.
If he hadn't I'd still be waiting for it to melt. found the limits of a garden tractor snow plow 
Great neighborhood - very lucky to live here.


----------



## puppycat (Oct 30, 2014)

This is what I use.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Ingersoll444 said:


> Figure I would toss up a pic of what I am planning on using for the BIG storms!!! I hope I dont need it!!


 I have a friend who is in the lumber and tree cutting business, believe it or not, that's all he uses every year. A big Caterpillar loader. He doesn't own a small plow truck, tractor, or snowblower.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

When I have snow, I pull this beast out of its cave
and everything else runs away screaming in fear.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I will call on my friend to help me out, his shop is 1 block away from my house.


----------



## puppycat (Oct 30, 2014)

puppycat said:


> View attachment 23985
> 
> 
> View attachment 23993
> This is what I use.


The first blower is a 44" snow cannon, but if that isn't big enough I have a 50" snow cannon.


----------



## puppycat (Oct 30, 2014)

I cut a path to the woods.


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

My son does commercial snow removal. The pics are a couple of the bigger machines. That front loader dwarfs the full size backhoe with the big snow bucket.


----------

